# Show us your lathe



## hitandmissman

Ok thought it was time to show ya all what I use, or try to use I should say. Hope the pics post ok. I have serveral projects started but can't seem to get any finished. One of these days.


----------



## hitandmissman

Oh, and by the way those pics show up as moms truck because this 61 yr old dummy had the pics in the better halves folder. :big:


----------



## Tim B

Well, not sure if this is going to work but here is my little lathe. 

I really haven't had to do too much to it other than lap the gibs and tighten everything up. I made a hand crank for the right end of the lead screw and a chip guard for the apron gears and am quite pleased with both. I do have a small ammount of taper (about 0.001 every 2 inches) but I feel that if I tinker around with it I will just make it worse. So far it has not been an issue.

Now my mill on the other hand......that's a story in and of itself!


----------



## Majorstrain

Just got the new purchase settled in to the shed. :big:

Bought it off a workmate for $1400 AU, very little use as it was his brass/ali lathe. He has two more lathes he uses for other metals. (now there's a nice concept ;D)
Its a RATRA RA-10 , made in Taiwan in 1981.
Does anyone know of the brand? I did a Poodle search but came up with zip information. ???

Hoisted it up on the carport to drop it off the tailor, then fitted some old cement mixer wheels and maneuvered it into the shed. The final step was to fit a Danfoss VFD so that I could run the 3 phase motor off a single phase supply and have variable speed as well.

Any info on the lathe or its current derivatives would be very welcome.

*Edit 11/6/2009*: I discovered that the lathe is a SHUN SHIN SSB-10BS. The size is quoted as a 12" X 23"

Cheers
Phil


----------



## rake60

Cool New Toy Phil! Thm: 

Rick


----------



## macona

Here's my latest toy. Hercus Compulathe. Made in Australia. Very well made lathe. The controls were shot so I am replacing the control. Went ahead and replaced the old DC brush servos with new Mitsubishi brushless servos. The machine is about 85% done now. Waiting to get paid to get a motherboard and breakout boards.


----------



## Maryak

Macona,

Yes, Hercus make very nice lathes, congratulations on your purchase. :bow: :bow: The factory is about 10 km from me. I am afraid they are beyond my modest budget.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## lathe nut

Here is some pics of one of the 7X10 mini lathe that I have, got it at a yard sale, found me a motor off e-bay so when it came in I took the lathe all apart cleaned, made some bushings where needed, intalled a bearing on the compound and painted, looked on the shelf, had some Ford Blue and Sun Burst Yellow, just what I needed another lathe, wife comments, sure that was a compliment, Lathe Nut


----------



## sportandmiah

Bought my first lathe 2 weeks ago and love it!


----------



## Maryak

sportandmiah  said:
			
		

> Bought my first lathe 2 weeks ago and love it!



Very nice - Enjoy :bow:



			
				lathe nut  said:
			
		

> Here is some pics of one of the 7X10 mini lathe that I have, got it at a yard sale, found me a motor off e-bay so when it came in I took the lathe all apart cleaned, made some bushings where needed, intalled a bearing on the compound and painted, looked on the shelf, had some Ford Blue and Sun Burst Yellow, just what I needed another lathe, wife comments, sure that was a compliment, Lathe Nut



Nice restoration job. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## wmf138

Well then heres mine 

needs work the slide are loose as its 300mm between centres

unknown brand but would like to find out and maybe a 4 jaw chuck for it 

it only cost $126.00 but will do till I can aford a bit better/bigger one

Wayne


----------



## m_kilde

Hello Wayne

Well to me your lathe looks as it is an EMCO Compact5 - a very fine quality bench lathe, so I believe $126 is a good buy


----------



## Seanol

Here is my lathe and mill:








Still learning not to make scrap and making slow headway but loving every minute of it!


----------



## 1Kenny

Just got this three year old 9x20 Monday. It had never been lubed or adjusted and had only been used a couple of hours. 






Lubed all the bushings, repacked the spindle bearings and adjusted the belts. 

Kenny


----------



## b.lindsey

Sportandmiah, hope you will enjoy your Sherline...mine has 10 good years on it and still going strong. Same for the mill. Mine doesn't look quite as new or clean as yours though :big: Have fun with it.

Bill


----------



## Xyp

I have a Ratra lathe, eecently acquired, the back gears are missing, any idea where to get parts for it?


----------



## Fabrickator

I got my Grizzly Go602 a couple of years ago and have been modding it ever since.  4-bolt compound, quick-change belt design, carriage lock knobs on splash shield, drip oiling system, cam-lock tail stock, DROs, roller steady and follow rests, etc.

For more details:
http://www.projectsinmetal.com/forum/general-discussion/diary-of-a-new-g0602/


----------



## lathe nut

Bought me another 12 Craftsman with quick change box 54' bed, got it off the table got that painted and into to the new shop which is the storage room on the of the carport, my wife decided that I needed an Air Conditioned and warm place in the winter, will post a pic of it here is the table I added some five inch caster with leveling jacks, got the lathe apart now, the heat has almost put the cleaning to a stand still, I made the forks to move the lathe, of course for other things also and will use the stinger on the front of the tractor to go though the double doors into the MMS (Mini Machine Shop) which is not open for business pleasure only, so here they are, by the was got ever tool that could be had for it only missing the follow rest, neat old tool post grinder, Lathe Nut
[/ATTACH]


----------

